# ما معنى شماس ؟؟؟



## ناريدين (19 أكتوبر 2005)

*

السلام عليكم .......ازا سمحتم شو يعني كلمة شماس ؟؟؟ و ما هي وظيفته في الكنيسه ؟؟؟ اتمنى ان تعطوني تفاصيل عنه و شكرا مقدما .*


----------



## استفانوس (19 أكتوبر 2005)

ارحب بك وبكل سؤال
كلمة شماس
هي كلمة يونانية ومعناها (( خادم ))
خدمة الشماس
هي خدمة روحية يشهد للمسيح بطريقة الوعظ اوباية طريقةاخرى
ولهم مشاركةمع الاساقفة في الكنيسة والاجتماعات
وهذه الخدمة للرجال والنساء ايضا


----------



## ميرنا (19 أكتوبر 2005)

سلام ليكى ناردين 



الكلمة اليونانية لكلمة شماس هى ( دياكونوس - diakonos ) معناه خادم و الفعل منها هو( دياكونيو- diakoneo ) معناه يخدم و قد استخدمت للدلالة على من يقوم بخدمة الموائد و قد استخدمت فى اليونانية الكلاسيكة للدلالة على خدمة المعابد 
و فى يونانية العهد الجديد استخدمت للدلالة على خدام الملك ( مت 22 : 13 ) و على خادم اللـه ( 1تس 3 : 2 ) و يقول بولس الرسول عن نفسه انه خادم (دياكونوس) للانجيل و للكنيسة ( كو1 :23-25 )
عن معنى كلمة شماس من برنامج القطمارس 




ان الشماس كلمة سريانية معناها خادم و تقال باليونانية دياكون و فى القبطية ( ريف شمشى ) و الوظيفة العامة للشماس هى معاونة القس فى اداء الخدمات الدينية 
شروط اختيار الشماس : اعمال 6: 3-6 الرسالة الى تيموثاوس 3 : 8-13
رتب الشمامسة : خمس درجات و هى بالترتيب التصاعدى 
1-الابصالتس ( المرتل ) و عمله الترتيل و حفظ الالحان 
2-الاناغنوستيس ( قارئ ) و عمله تلاوة القراءات اليومية فى الكنيسة ، تلاوة اسماء الاباء البطاركة الذين رقدوا فى الرب ، التسبيح و ترديد الالحان ، الوعظ و التعليم 
3-الايبودياكون (مساعد الشماس ) و عمله ايقاد سرج الكنيسة ، حفظ كتب الكنيسة و ثياب الكهنة و الخدام ، تعمير المجامر ، يساعد الشماس (الدياكون) و ينوب عنه اذا دعت الحاجة ، الى جانب كل مهام الاغنسطس 
4-الشماس ( الدياكون ) الى جانب الوظائف السابقة فيقوم الدياكون بالتنبيه على المصلين ببدء الصلوات و حفظ النظام و السكون اثناء الصلاة ، تنظيف الهيكل و ترتيب المذبح ، قراءة الانجيل فى القداس الالهى ، خدمة الارامل و المرضى و المحتاجين ، الوعظ و التعليم ، يتلو المرادات من داخل الهيكل ، يشترك مع الكاهن فى جميع الصلوات الطقسية الاخرى كالعماد و اللقان ..
5-الارشيدياكون ( رئيس الشمامسة ) لا يقل عمره عن 28 سنة و ان يكون ملما بكل وظائف المرتل و الاغنسطس و الايبودياكون و الدياكون و عمله يرأس جميع الرتب الشماسية و يدبر امورها و يحدد لها اعمالها ، يحمل الكأس و يناول الشعب من الدم الكريم باذن من الكاهن فى حالة الضرورة 
من كتاب روحانية طقوس الاسرار للأنبا متاؤس أسقف دير السريان


----------



## ماريان مرمر (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى شماس ؟؟؟*

الهي ارحم شعبك
  الهي انت ارحم مني علي شعبك


----------

